# I met three Cockapoos in the park today



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It was Weller, Lolly and Millie! 









Thanks for a lovely walk Karen, Janet and Julie! We must do it more often as we are so close to each other. Click on the link for the rest of the pics and view as a slide show. 

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n591/obi_2011/Rothamsted walk 18Oct2011/


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great Pics Clare...v jealous, why do some of us have to work - it spoils all the cockapoo fun.. sooo unfair


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pics- Weller and Obi look like naughty twins 

What a nice park too- what park is it?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How lovely ... looks like you all had fun. So nice to live in the same area. x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm jealous! 

Looks like you had a wonderful time... Clare Obi looks like he's back to normal now? 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Lovely pics- Weller and Obi look like naughty twins
> 
> What a nice park too- what park is it?


Shirley it is Rothamstead park, which is Clare's local walk. It is lovely and pics look nice but it was very very windy and cold...........GLOVES next time!
Might try Cassiobury park next?
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes it was a tad chilly this am but the coffee and the cake made up for it IMHO! Searching out gloves for tomorrow though


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> I'm jealous!
> 
> Looks like you had a wonderful time... Clare Obi looks like he's back to normal now?
> 
> Turi x


He does look an act so normal now...you would never know and I have to remind myself every day not to forget his medication!  I just wish the silly shaved patches would grow back quicker , I might have to cut him even shorter so they have more of a chance to catch up.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely pics Clare! It was a lovely park with beautiful sunshine (shame about the biting cold wind!) and great company. Yes we definately should meet up more often and explore different parks and walks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a great walk with cockapoo friends ... your dogs look amazing .. bet the coffee and cake was nice too .. yum yum xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a lovely walk and great pictures!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> He does look an act so normal now...you would never know and I have to remind myself every day not to forget his medication!  I just wish the silly shaved patches would grow back quicker , I might have to cut him even shorter so they have more of a chance to catch up.


I'm so relieved for you... how much longer does he need to remain on the medication for? 

Turi x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> I'm so relieved for you... how much longer does he need to remain on the medication for?
> 
> Turi x


Another 4 months  , the weaning process has to be really slow to avoid any potential relapse. We'll get there in the end though.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare Obi is doing so well .... what a fab recovery your boy has made  amazing and fab news ... 

Regarding his patches, you could clip him a little shorter next time it will soon blend in, when mine had their DNA blood tests they had their necks shaved to take the blood and I almost cried, big patches of skin, but I just clipped them a little shorter in this areas and it soon blended in ... hope that helps .. he is still gorgeous patches and all, yu cant see them in the pic


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've only just found this thread, doh.

Lovely walk in the chilly park, although wasn't too bad in the sunshine. Great photo's thanks for taking them Clare.

I'm up for Cassiobury park next time


----------

